# Anyone out there own Castleburn?



## MuranoJo (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wanted some guidance.  Thanks.


----------



## philemer (Feb 22, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Just wanted some guidance.  Thanks.



Did you search the forum for 'castleburn'?   I got 27 'hits'.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 24, 2009)

philemer said:


> Did you search the forum for 'castleburn'?   I got 27 'hits'.



Of course I did, being such a conscientious poster  before I posted, but got zip.  Tonight, I got my own posting as the one and only result.  I only searched on this forum, though.  I did have someone PM me, which I greatly appreciated.

Edited to add:  I just went to the main forum jump and got a bunch more postings...some of them were posted in SA originally.  Wonder why that is?  Just naively thought I could do a search on SA.  Go figure.


----------



## philemer (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, you're doing something wrong. Go to the main SA page & click on Search This Forum and type in 'castleburn' & click 'Go'(do not go to advanced search). This will give you 27 threads.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, Phil.   I did a search from the message I was on (you would think the search feature would search all of SA regardless).  Anyway, tried from the main SA forum and got a bunch.  Appreciate--pouring a bottle of wine into your drip line.  :rofl:


----------



## FFUNCO (Mar 5, 2009)

*Castleburn Owner*

I own a 2 bedroom Gold Crown week.  I bought a few years ago and use it for trading.  Never been there or to SA.  Also own a 1 bedroom regular Dikhololo week.  Not too sure what kind of questions you may have but feel free to ask.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 5, 2009)

_[edited to remove comments for another thread]_


----------



## happymum (Mar 9, 2009)

I also own a 2 bedroom at Castleburn. I would be happy to answer any questions. I believe that a few of us were complaining about the dreadful trading power about a year ago. From my perspective, that has not improved.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 9, 2009)

happymum said:


> I also own a 2 bedroom at Castleburn. I would be happy to answer any questions. I believe that a few of us were complaining about the dreadful trading power about a year ago. From my perspective, that has not improved.


Happymum, that answers my question!  I had a freebie week along with my initial SA purchase that was awesome--got a great 2 bd in Aruba.  Just thinking about reshuffling my portfolio, buy may want to re-think this one.


----------



## glenn1000 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's interesting reading about people experiencing different trading power with the same resorts, from year to year or even in the same year (see the Sudwala thread). I guess you can't count on anything as a guaranteed strong trader, perhaps especially with a foreign resort.

We had one year where our Castleburn weeks did not have much power, after RCI realigned the SA trade power, but then things seemed to return to what we were used to- not pulling everything but still doing well. The year the weeks did not pull much we deposited to RCI Points PFD, getting 89,000 points for our two 2-bedroom units with modest annual fees.


----------



## madathe (Apr 22, 2010)

*Castleburn?*

yes. I've owned for 4+ years. Always traded: Club Intrawest Palm Desert, The point at poipu in Kauai, etc. Good trader low fees.


----------

